# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Ligji i doganave ne Shqiperi

## studentja

Nje pengese e madhe per fillimin e nje biznesi ne Shqiperi perben ligji i "pashkruajtur" i doganave. 
Para 2-3 vjeteve mora nje pajisje satelitore nga Gjermania nepermjet postes ne doganen e Tiranes. Cmimi i doganes ishte 40% te vleres se mallit te shkruajtur ne fature, i cili ishte jo pak por 1200 EUR.  Duke u nisur nga fatura, duhej te paguaja nje cmim prej 480 EUR. Oferta qe me beri doganieri ishte "paguaj 20% dhe nuk te jap fature zhdoganimi". E pranova oferten pasi fatura e zhdoganimit nuk me hynte ne pune asgjekundi. Keshtu pagova dogane 240 EUR.

Ajo qe me shqeteson sot e kesaj dite eshte se doganat punojne me nje "tabele/liste cmimesh jo transparente" per taksapaguesin. Askush nuk ka arritur te me jape nje pergjigje se si jane cmimet e doganave ne Shqiperi. A ka ndryshim cmimesh midis doganes se Tiranes dhe asaj te durresit apo ne Kakavije? Si llogariten cmimet e doganave? Jane me % apo afrofe? Ne nje website pashe qe maximumi i cmimeve ne dogane ishte 15%. Llogaritet ne dogane direkt edhe 20% TVSH? A mund te me sqaroje dikush ne keto pyetje? Do tju a dija shume per nder nese mund te me jepni pak me shume info ne lidhje me kete ceshtje

studentja

----------


## Eros26

Me thene te verteten shume i sigurte nuk jam ne keto qe po te shkruaj, por me aq informacion sa kam, mqs dikur kam punuar ne nje poste ekspres, kodi doganor e ka te percaktuar (jo shume te sakte) se te gjitha mallrat me vlere monetare mbi  US$ 500, jane te detyruara te paguajne taksa doganore. Taksat doganore variojne nga 2% qe jane elektroshtepiaket dhe ma do mendja produkte te tjera, farerat, frutat e perimet e kane tek 10% me duket, ndersa keto elektroniket e kane me te larten (mbase dhe 40%). Ndodhte qe kur dyshonin per vleften e mallit, sepse i shihnin pakot e medha, ndalonin dhe ato qe kishin vlere US$ 300.
Por kodi doganor ka ca pika qe jane teper evazive per t'u interpretuar, sepse perjashton nga taksimi, pako qe jane per perdorim personal. 
Ketu behet dhe manovrimi nga ana e doganiereve. Bie ne pazar me ty per ta c'doganuar me gjysme cmimi dhe te gjitha leket i fut ne xhep, ose nqs ti ben kokeforten te nxjerr kodin dhe te thote ja ku e ke piken ne fjale, je e detyruar te paguash madje dhe mbi cmimin e transportit.
Kur punoja une, ndodhte qe nuk i nxirrnin nga dogana as rrobat e brendshme qe grate i blinin ne internet me karte krediti. Diheshin qe ato ishin rang i larte dhe i gjenin menyrat per t'i leshuar pakon nepermjet njohjeve, por gjithesesi ky quhej nder nga ana e doganierve.
Sa per taksat ato jane njelloj ne te gjitha pikat doganore, mos harro qe taksohet dhe transporti.

Ndersa TVSH-ja aplikohet 20% mbi totalin e vleres se mallit+transportin+taksen doganore.

Dhe nje here po e them qe mbase jam dhe gabim, mund te me korrigjoni.

----------


## Eros26

Tek ky link gjendet komplet Kodi Doganor:
http://www.albic.net/Shqip/InfoBizne...iDoganor99.htm

Ndersa komplet legjislacionin qe i perket fushes se biznesit mund ta gjeni ketu:

http://www.albic.net/Shqip/InfoBizne...jislacioni.htm

----------


## studentja

Faleminderit per pergjigjet eros. Megjithe kodin doganor, nuk arrita te gjeja qarte ndarjen e mallrave sipas kodeve te caktuara per aplikimin e tarifes doganore.

Megjithate faleminderit edhe njehere
studentja

----------


## Era1

> Faleminderit per pergjigjet eros. Megjithe kodin doganor, nuk arrita te gjeja qarte ndarjen e mallrave sipas kodeve te caktuara per aplikimin e tarifes doganore.



Shpresojne te te ndihmojne pak keto te dhena jane pak te vjetra ne kohe por shpresoj qe shpejt te te gjej nje informacion tjeter:


*TARIFAT DOGANORE*

Me 14 prill 1999, Kuvendi i Shqiperise miratoi Kodin e Ri Doganor dhe tarifat doganore, te cilat hyne ne fuqi me 15 maj 1999. Ne Kodin e Ri Doganor, eshte eliminuar shkalla doganore maksimale 30 %, e cila u be 20 %.Ne grupin e kafsheve te gjalla, tregtaret qe i importojne keto mallra duhet te paguajne ne doganat shqiptare nje tarife prej 5 % per kafshet e gjalla, nje tarife prej 10 % per mishin e perpunuar (te therura, frigoriferi etj), nje tarife 20 % per kafshet shtepiake.Ne kete grup, tarifat doganore variojne nga 5 % deri ne 20 %.Per grupin e prodhimeve te detit tarifa doganore shkon nga 5 % - 10% deri ne 20 % ne vartesi te cilesise se peshkut dhe te molusqeve.Ndersa, per te gjitha produktet bulmetore tarifa doganore eshte fikse prej 10 % te cmimit te produktit.Per zarzavatet, tarifat doganore variojne nga 10 % deri ne 20 %.Ne grupin e frutave, tarifat doganore jane fikse, pra 10 % per cdo produkt.Ne bujqesi, per farat, pesticidet dhe makinerite bujqesore, aplikohen tarifa minimale prej 5 %.Nderkohe, jane ruajtur ose jane aplikuar tarifa doganore 20 % per importet, te cilat konkurojne prodhimin vendas ose te industrise, qe mund te aktivizohet nepermjet privatizimit. Tarifat doganore per vajgurin u rriten nga 5 % qe parashikohej me pare, ne 20 %, ndersa per gazoilin u vendos nje takse e perkoheshme 6 mujore prej 20 %. Tregtaret, te cilet do te fusin ne Shqiperi cigare nga importi duhet te paguajne nje tarife doganore prej 20 %.Tarifa e qumeshtit pluhur eshte rritur nga 10 ne 20 %.Nderkohe, ulje kane pesuar edhe tarifat doganore per kafene, nga 20 % ne 10 %.

----------


## Era1

Shif dhe kete ketu :

http://www.dogana.gov.al/english.html

Tek Legjislacioni -> Ligjin e Tarifave.

----------


## Eros26

Ja dhe nje link qe i ka komplet tarifat doganore ne detaje:

http://www.biznesi.com.al/infotregje...t_Doganore.pdf

Ketu mund ta gjesh me ekzaktesi ate qe kerkon.

Studente te lutem, 
me aq sa kemi mundesi e ndihmojme njeri-tjetrin. 
Ky eshte dhe qellimi esencial i ngritjes se Forumit.

----------


## studentja

Flm Eros, 
linkun e lexova dhe cfare me ben pershtypje eshte se nuk ka as date, as fillim as mbarim... dokument teper i crregullt per te qene dokument zyrtar (plus qe mungojne shkronjat ne tekst). Gjithashtu mesa di une jane disa cmime afrofe qe dogana vendos per cfaredo artikull dhe perqindja ne ketre liste eshte perqindja e cmimit afrofe. A mund te me gjeje /thote dikush keto cmime afrofe qe ka vendosur dogana?

ciao studentja

----------


## gene

> Nje pengese e madhe per fillimin e nje biznesi ne Shqiperi E pranova oferten pasi fatura e zhdoganimit nuk me hynte ne pune asgjekundi. Keshtu pagova dogane 240 EUR.


mos e trego shume lart e poshte kete histori se eshte me rrezik. E di qe ke bere nje krim?!

----------


## studentja

gene, kujtova se na kishe cuar ndonje link tjeter. Krim kam bere qe mos qofsha, dhashe leke nen dore nderkohe qe ne ligj ndoshta eshte shkrujtur se kur behet fjale per perdorim personal nuk duhet te paguash dogane. ...

----------


## Vampirique

Studentia mos u shqeteso shume se ke paguar nderkohe qe mund ti dilje situates duke "zbatuar" ligjin ...nuk e zbaton njeri andej , keshtu qe sido te ishte do te kishin kerkuar para(nuk kan turp fare ne menyren me skandaloze ta kerkojn ;P taksen them  :ngerdheshje: )
 ....Gene mbase e ka me ironi ate qe tha ....krim ske bere ti ka bere ai qe ti ka kerkuar ato para se dokument ste ka dhene ....

----------


## Pasiqe

Me sa thote lista e tarifave doganore, sendi me kod nc#85291031 (Antenat dhe reflektoret antene te te gjitha llojeve: pjeset/per te marre nepermjet satelitit) duhet te kaloje ne dogane pa takse, prandaj ai doganieri thjesht te ka vjedhur parate.

Heren tjeter kur te kalosh ne dogane tundi syve listen e tarifave doganore dhe thuaji qe te te mos beje llafe se s'ka dogane 40% (tarifa me e larte eshte 20%, kurse per ate kategori, perseris, nuk ka fare takse dogane).

----------


## gene

sic e kane spieguar me lart, tarifa me e larte eshte 15% qe llogaritet mbi vleren e mallit (max midis vleres ne fature e cmimit te references ne dogane) + tvsh 20% qe llogaritet mbi vleren e mallit +gjithe shpenzimet e tjera.

nuk ka asnje dallim per mallrat per perdorim personal. 

mos harro qe ti e ke blere mallin pa tvsh ne gjermani (sepse per export)

aktualisht, nese malli eshte rregjistruar si i hyre ne kufi me dogane te papaguar, studentja konsiderohet debitor ndaj doganes shqiptare.

----------


## gene

kujdes studente, lajmero edhe gjithe kusherinjte te tu se doganat shqiptare jane cmendur fare e mund ti bllokojne edhe atyre ndonje anije me banane derisa te kalben meqenese ti je debitore (ishalla jo).

----------


## loneeagle

studente always when you get something from overseas just say sample edhe value ($1.00). and you don't pay anything.

----------


## studentja

Bo sa e thjeshtesojne ca persona. Vlera 1 $ thote ky tjetri. Kush te le ashtu njehere.... :buzeqeshje: 




> studente always when you get something from overseas just say sample edhe value ($1.00). and you don't pay anything.

----------

